# Squares for sale on eBay



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

I am one of the first people to justify a tool purchase, but this seems a little overboard, unless you have unlimited resources and are just collecting squares for show.

I'd be scared to use them, and what if you dropped one? 

Your thoughts??


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

If I dropptd one, you would probably hear me cry all the way up in Canada.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

I just re-read the info, it says it would make an awesome gift for the person who has everything…I should buy it for myself!

You would hear me screaming all the way to Kansas too Shane!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

to much for me.


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

I really like a lot of Bridge City stuff but I am not that wealthy… I can understand a tool collector wanting these. Their stuff does hold its value.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

For crying out loud!
Not even if I had the money, perhaps if someone gave it to me - DO YOU HEAR ME SOMEONE!!!
Laugh, they are niceI admit, truely but I'm retired.
One day I will try and offer this one to my self, I think that is a sexy square:









http://www.bridgecitytools.com/default/dss-6-double-saddle-square.html
Smiles,
Mads


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I believe I'll just have to pass this one up. ;-|

helluvawreck

https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

10 bids already. (none mine…)


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Well, the auction ended at $407.00…

Amazing!


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

John Economaki is brilliant, and I love his stuff. Sure, some borders on the corny-I have a square with a penny that rattles in the handle-but I like that he takes things to the limit.

I have two Bridge City squares still in the box, due to land in my sons' laps when I die. But I have three tools that I use regularly-a rule, a square (based on the speed square) and a bevel gauge. They are tools and I use them and enjoy them, and if I dropped one, I'd pick it up right away.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

Beautiful tools, but unless they do the work for me, I'm not sure I could justify their price…


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Lee, I agree, I love his "inventions" as well.

I have a number of their tools too, some are used daily, others like the Spider Divider and Depth Guage are in the box and was used only a few times.

I also have a few new-in-box models, but unless my granddaughter takes up carpentry, so far nobody to pass them on to…

Here come the applications…


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Randy, I would like to apply. Does being first help my case?


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

It seems like in every hobby there is a market for products that are only marginally better and cost a lot more.

In golf, people will pay a lot of money for clubs that are only marginally better (if any better) so they can show off at the club. The same is true of fishing poles, guns, tennis rackets, bicycles, etc.

IMO - that is what we are seeing here.

If someone bought me these squares as a gift, I would display them and, literally, never use them. The same can be said for some (but not all) of the other Bridge City Tool products.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

It's interesting to me how some people will find a way to justify what they like. Whoever spends the money for those squares will certainly have their reason for buying them. Not to offend anyone but, I feel the same way about Festool stuff. Good stuff but, not worth that inflated price…IMHO


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

I have only one Bridge City tool, an 18" felexible centre finding rule.
Got it in a close out from Lee Valley "cheap" some years ago, it sees regular use, and lives on a magnetic tool bar over my bench..
Nice rule, but more often I reach for the 12" version that LV has sold for years.
The high end, high priced collectables are very pretty, but I wouldn't dare use one unless someone gave me two sets ;-)


----------



## PaddyBoy (Feb 23, 2009)

Different strokes I guess. Some people drive $60,000 new trucks, some $5,000 used ones, they will both get you there. I would personally never spend that type of money on a square, I would rather buy a good reasonably priced one and spend the savings on better material.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Glen, you got a Bridge City rule from Lee Valley? Wow!


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for the link ….it is nice to see such quality being offered , but my budget won't allow such things to happen.
Happy Holidays : )


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Bet the guy that paid $407 isn't too impressed to see this!!

He could have saved $7.00.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Actually , he saved money with the free shipping on his item : )


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker (Dec 14, 2011)

Yeah I expect to pay a little more for a machinist square than a speed square, but umm that's not a little more.

From a professionals point of view, not a hobbyist's point of view, you could buy alot of accurate machinist squares for that price. But I guess if someone want's bragging rights or something, I dunno, just seems silly to me is all.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Why are we even chatting about an item up for bid from a seller with 94.1% feedback? Next item, please!


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

And PoopieKat , it is already sold to boot : ) Happy Holidays !!


----------

